# Synaptics/ALPS (might) touchpad doesn't work

## Ku8aZ

Hello,

I have problem with my Synaptics Touchpad. It isn't detected and if I correct  patches for detect it, my system freeze. Notebook is Premio 6010N (czech made in ATComputers), chassis is like this:

http://www.atcomp.cz/katalog/18409608/6010N_a3_hlava.jpg

datasheet /in czech  :Sad: / http://www.atcomp.cz/katalog/18409608/Premio_6010N.pdf

After ALPS patch kernel says this:

```
alps.c: E6 report: 00 00 64

alps.c: E7 report: 10 00 64

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

```

In Windows I normal install Synaptics drivers (find on ftp://ftp.atcomp.cz/notebooky/Premio/6010N)

In kernel (I think) 2.6.7-r11 it normally says !Synaptics! touchpad found + some detections, now it says (X.org.xonf):

```
...

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 6.5.6

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o

...

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.13.5

SynapticsTouchpad no synaptics event device found (checked 5 nodes)

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "20"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

(**) Option "UpDownScrolling" "on"

Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

(EE) SynapticsTouchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device

(EE) SynapticsTouchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "SynapticsTouchpad"

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

...

No core devices found!

```

When I edit alps.c file according to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=181269&highlight=alps+touchpad, then it found ALPS touchpad on event1, but it doesn't work (freezes) and my USB mouse works not so correctly. dmesg is full of messages:

```
psmouse.c: driver lost sync at byte 1
```

Please take a look on this error and help me, how I can goes my touchpad works. I now use PS/2 driver, but I'd like scroll or something else.

Thanks a lot, have a nice day.

Configuration:

Gentoo

xorg-x11-6.8.0

ATI kernel module (fglrx doesn't work with the newest xorg)

xorg.conf Touchpad section:

```
Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier    "SynapticsTouchpad"

  Driver        "synaptics"

  Option        "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

#  Option       "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

  Option        "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

#  Option        "LeftEdge"              "120"

#  Option        "RightEdge"             "830"

#  Option        "TopEdge"               "120"

#  Option        "BottomEdge"            "650"

  Option        "Edges"                 "1900 5400 1800 3900"

  Option        "Finger"                "25 30"

#  Option        "FingerLow"             "14"

#  Option        "FingerHigh"            "15"

  Option        "MaxTapTime"            "20"

  Option        "MaxTapMove"            "220"

  Option        "VertScrollDelta"       "100"

#  Option        "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "75"

#  Option        "VertScrollDelta"       "20"

#  Option        "HorizScrollDelta"      "20"

  Option        "MinSpeed"              "0.02"

  Option        "MaxSpeed"              "0.18"

  Option        "AccelFactor"           "0.0007"

#  Option        "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"    "15"

#  Option        "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"    "15"

  Option        "UpDownScrolling"       "on"

#  Option        "CircularScrolling"     "1"

#  Option        "CircScrollDelta"       "0.1"

#  Option        "CircScrollTrigger"     "2"

  Option        "SHMConfig"             "on"

#  Option       "Repeater"              "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

```

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0010 Vendor=001f Product=0001 Version=0100

N: Name="PC Speaker"

P: Phys=isa0061/input0

H: Handlers=event0 kbd

B: EV=40001

B: SND=6

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="PS/2 Generic Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

H: Handlers=mouse0 event1

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

H: Handlers=event2 kbd

B: EV=120003

B: KEY=4 2000000 3802078 f840d001 f2ffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c00e Version=1110

N: Name="Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0

H: Handlers=mouse1 event3

B: EV=7

B: KEY=1f0000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103

```

```
cat /proc/bus/input/handlers

N: Number=0 Name=mousedev Minor=32

N: Number=1 Name=evdev Minor=64

N: Number=2 Name=kbd
```

As Device and Protocol I tried to have anthing I found in manuals, how-tos and etc...

----------

## dtor

Try building psmouse as a module and reloading it after the box has finished bootin, then check dmesg if it has been identified as Synaptics.

----------

## Ku8aZ

 *dtor wrote:*   

> Try building psmouse as a module and reloading it after the box has finished bootin, then check dmesg if it has been identified as Synaptics.

 

You think after completely boot process, when I have qingy running? I started gpm during, so it maybe errors...

And I have to probe it with edited alps.c or not?  Cause I have not identificationally one (according to table in alps.c)  :Sad: 

----------

## dtor

Boot into runlevel 3, log in as root on the first VT and do "rmmod pmouse; modprobe psmosue". Since you mention that in Windows it is identified as synaptics you do not need alps patch.

----------

## dtor

Oh, wait.. That USB mouse - is in plugged in USB or PS/2 port?

Nevermind - i see it's in USB...

----------

## Ku8aZ

 *dtor wrote:*   

> Oh, wait.. That USB mouse - is in plugged in USB or PS/2 port?
> 
> Nevermind - i see it's in USB...

 

Yes, USB mouse is in pure USB port...I don't understand above  :Sad: 

```
lsusb:

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0483:1307 SGS Thomson Microelectronics Cytronix 6in1 card reader

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

card reader is internal...

----------

## dtor

 *Ku8aZ wrote:*   

>  *dtor wrote:*   Oh, wait.. That USB mouse - is in plugged in USB or PS/2 port?
> 
> Nevermind - i see it's in USB... 
> 
> Yes, USB mouse is in pure USB port...
> ...

 

That's what I figured when I took a second look at the /proc/bus/input/devices that you quoted.

Have you tried reloading the module? I think that "USB legacy emulation" gets in the way of Synaptics detection and if you reload psmouse after USB drivers requested BIOS handoff it (detection) should work just fine.

----------

## Ku8aZ

 *dtor wrote:*   

> Boot into runlevel 3, log in as root on the first VT and do "rmmod pmouse; modprobe psmosue". Since you mention that in Windows it is identified as synaptics you do not need alps patch.

 

Thanks a lot, master  :Smile:  Now it works for my fully happiness  :Smile:  I have to compile psmouse as a module and insert this line into my /etc/conf.d/local.start, cause /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 is probed before my USB (U use USB hotplug).

```
/sbin/modprobe psmouse
```

Now it identifies my touchpad as Synaptics one and fully works. Only scrolling on USB mouse is gone....I tried to setup Mapping on 4 5 and 4 5 6 7 and still doesn't work.

I think, that's because of touchpad...how it correct?  :Smile: 

----------

## dtor

Hm, USB mouse and Synaptics should be fairly independent given that you are using them as separate input devices. Could you please post your entire XF86Config/XOrg.cong?

Btw, from what I see the tapping will not work for you as 20 msec is way too low for a tap (the value was good for older version of driver, see FAQ section here: http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/)

----------

## Ku8aZ

 *dtor wrote:*   

> Hm, USB mouse and Synaptics should be fairly independent given that you are using them as separate input devices. Could you please post your entire XF86Config/XOrg.cong?

 

Here is it:

```
# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(4/5) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Sekce

# **********************************************************************

Section "DRI"

# OpenGL ICD pristupny vsem uzivatelum

    Mode 0666

# OpenGL ICD je omezeny pro urcitou skupinu

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module sekce -- tato sekce je urcena pro specifikovani

# dynamicky nahravanych modulu

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# dvojity buffer

    Load        "dbe"

# nahrati modulu extmod bez podpory pro rozsireni xfree86-dga

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

# rozsireni pro fonty

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "bitmap"

   #Load        "speedo"

   #Load        "xtt"

# moduly pro 3d akceleraci

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

# dalsi rozsireni

    Load        "record"

    Load        "extmod"

    Load        "synaptics"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

#

   #FontPath   "unix/:-1"

   #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

   #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

   #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/vlastni"

#    FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CID"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/util"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/afms"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/sharefont"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

     Option "NoPM"

     Option "Xinerama"          "off"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard"

    Driver      "keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "cz_qwerty"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier    "SynapticsTouchpad"

  Driver        "synaptics"

  Option        "Device"                "/dev/input/event1"

  Option        "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

# Option        "LeftEdge"              "120"

# Option        "RightEdge"             "830"

# Option        "TopEdge"               "120"

# Option        "BottomEdge"            "650"

  Option        "Edges"                 "1900 5400 1800 3900"

  Option        "Finger"                "25 30"

# Option        "FingerLow"             "14"

# Option        "FingerHigh"            "15"

  Option        "MaxTapTime"            "200"

  Option        "MaxTapMove"            "220"

  Option        "VertScrollDelta"       "100"

# Option        "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "75"

# Option        "VertScrollDelta"       "20"

# Option        "HorizScrollDelta"      "20"

  Option        "MinSpeed"              "0.02"

  Option        "MaxSpeed"              "0.18"

  Option        "AccelFactor"           "0.0007"

# Option        "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"    "15"

# Option        "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"    "15"

  Option        "UpDownScrolling"       "on"

  Option        "CircularScrolling"     "1"

  Option        "CircScrollDelta"       "0.1"

  Option        "CircScrollTrigger"     "2"

  Option        "SHMConfig"             "on"

# Option        "Repeater"              "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Touchpad"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5 6 7"

    Option      "Device"                "/dev/misc/psaux"

#   Option      "BaudRate"              "9600"

#   Option      "SampleRate"            "150"

#   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"       "On"

#   Option      "Emulate3Timeout"       "50"

#   Option      "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "USBMouse"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"              "PS/2"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5 6 7"

    Option      "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

    Option      "ChordMiddle"           "on"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor sekce

# **********************************************************************

#################################################

# nastaveni LCD panelu

#################################################

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier          "LCD"

    HorizSync           27-90

    VertRefresh         40-60

    Option              "DPMS"          "True"

EndSection

#################################################

# nastaveni TV

#################################################

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier          "TV"

    HorizSync           40-60

    VertRefresh         50

    Option              "DPMS"          "True"

    Mode "1024x768"

        DotClock        65

        HTimings        1024 1188 1210 1370

        VTimings        768  768  770  790

    EndMode

    Mode "1024x768i"

        DotClock        45.00

        HTimings        1024 1030 1230 1260

        VTimings        768  768  790  830

        Flags           "Interlace"

    EndMode

    Mode "800x600"

        DotClock        36.00

        HTimings        800 818 820 960

        VTimings        600 653 655 750

    EndMode

    Mode "640x480"

        DotClock        25.175

        HTimings        640 664 760 800

        VTimings        480 491 493 525

    EndMode

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI-ati"

    Driver                              "ati"

    Option      "AGPMode"               "4"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip"        "True"

    Option      "IgnoreEDID"            "Off"

    VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

    BoardName   "Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9]"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4c66

    Screen 0

    # kvuli spatnemu xv vystupu v mplayeru

    Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI-fglrx"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === Own Settings (CTh) ===

    VideoRam        65536

    Option "AGPMode"                    "4"

    Option "AGPFastWrite"               "True"

    Option "EnablePageFlip"             "True"

    Option "CrtScreen"                  "True"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driverhas its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    ###################################################################

    # STV   ... TV

    # DVI   ... DVI monitor

    # LVDS  ... display of notebook

    # CRT   ... CRT monitor

    # AUTO  ... atomatic choose (but if works... :-/ )

    # NONE  ... nothing

    #----------------------------------------------------------------

    # STV, LVDS  ... TV Y, display X, video Y, overlay Y, scrolling Y

    # STV, AUTO  ... TV Y, display X, video N, overlay Y, scrolling X

    # STV, NONE  ... TV Y, display X, video N, overlay Y, scrolling X

    # STV, STV   ... TV Y, display X, video N, overlay Y, scrolling X

    # AUTO, STV  ... TV N, display Y, video Y, overlay Y, scrolling X

    # AUTO, LVDS ... TV X, display Y, video Y, overlay Y, scrolling X

    # AUTO, NONE ... TV N, display Y, video Y, overlay Y, scrolling X

    # AUTO, AUTO ... TV N, display Y, video Y, overlay Y, scrolling X

    # LVDS, STV  ... TV N, display Y, video Y, overlay Y, scrolling X

    # LVDS, AUTO ... TV N, display Y, video Y, overlay Y, scrolling X

    # LVDS, NONE ... TV N, display Y, video Y, overlay Y, scrolling X

    # NONE, AUTO ... TV X, display X, video X, overlay X, scrolling X

    ###################################################################

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    #Option "HSync2"                     "31.5 - 37.9"

    #Option "VRefresh2"                  "60 - 75"

    Option "HSync2"                     "31.5"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "20-60"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"     # "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-D"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x06419064"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"   # "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "1"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    Option "TMDS"                       "on"    # !!

    Option "KernelModuleParm"           "agplock=0"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4c66

    Screen 0

    # kvuli spatnemu xv vystupu v mplayeru

    Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier          "Screen-ati"

    Device              "ATI-ati"

    Monitor             "LCD"

    DefaultDepth        24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth           24

        Modes           "1400x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort        0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier          "Screen-fglrx"

    Device              "ATI-fglrx"

    Monitor             "LCD"

    DefaultDepth        24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth           24

        Modes           "1400x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort        0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier          "Screen-TV"

    Device              "ATI-fglrx"

    Monitor             "TV"

    DefaultDepth        24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth           24

        Modes           "1024x768" "1024x768i" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort        0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Notebook"      # "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    #Screen "Screen-ati"

    Screen "Screen-ati"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "SynapticsTouchpad"     "CorePointer"

#    InputDevice "Touchpad"             "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard"              "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "USBMouse"              "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

### EOF ###
```

I use X.org ati drivers, cause fglrx doesn't work with the newest version (6.8.0)  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Btw, from what I see the tapping will not work for you as 20 msec is way too low for a tap (the value was good for older version of driver, see FAQ section here: http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/)

 

I get that on my own  :Smile:  Using value of 200 solves this  :Smile:  Thanks for warning...

----------

## dtor

Try changing the following in the InputDevice section for  USBmouse:

```

Option       "Protocol"              "ExplorerPS/2"

Option       "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5" 

Option       "Buttons"               "5"

```

Bare PS/2 protocol (the one that you have selected) does not support wheel.

Good luck!

----------

